# Putin's adventures in Syria not without consequences



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

It would seem that Russia and the West must not underestimate the capability of ISIS. Intelligence is now suggesting that the Russian passenger plane was destroyed by a bomb inside the plane.

http://www.theguardian.com/world/20...-held-back-bomb-may-have-caused-russian-crash


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

Uh oh..... Mother Russia is going to open up a can of whoop-ass over this one..  Mark my words..


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 4, 2015)

I think if this proves authentic, ISIS will regret poking the Russian bear!


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 4, 2015)

Yes, so far the Russian's have been concentrating on the rebels opposed to Assad.
This could be a turning point.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

And the Russian bear has just sunk deeper in the quicksand of the Middle East..  But I'm glad Russia is going to take over the fight for a while.. Let us have a rest..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 5, 2015)

No rest for the America warrior as a few special ops guys will now be on the ground in Syria and probably more to come as advisors.  Someone said that Obama might morph into LBJ as the war proceeds...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2015)

Maybe we can just watch the Russians take care of the problem..  I'm sure they will have it handled in a month or two..  Then Putin can stand on a Carrier in a flak Jacket and a codpiece..  How DO you say "mission accomplished" in Russian..?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Putin wouldn't be that classless...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2015)

Maybe not... but he DID take out this ad in the Washington Post


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 5, 2015)

Obviously, he has been watching too many American movies...


----------



## Debby (Nov 5, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Maybe not... but he DID take out this ad in the Washington Post




Link please.  

And for your consideration, one more American Congressman speaks out against the hubris of the American administration regarding Russia.   Congressman Dana Rohrabacher has gone on record saying this:  






I find it interesting that Congressman Rohrbacher acknowledges and points out that America has done in two separate instances, exactly the same thing that America accuses Russia of, i.e. supporting a regions right to decide for themselves who they will be,  and calls the current attitude about Crimea, hypocrisy.

So Congresswoman Tulsi Gabbard, Ban Ki Moon and now Congressman Dana Rohrabacher.  All pointing to the need for a change in American attitude about Russia.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2015)

Link?   Seriously?   Obviously you don't understand joking..   It was a JOKE Debby..  lol!!


----------



## Debby (Nov 5, 2015)

There are some folks who believe the bull crap that is current propaganda QS.  So when you post something like that, you further cement that attitude.  This is a serious issue, world safety is the potential victim and I think it's absolutely necessary to speak truth.  One thing I have learned after years of being on various forums, is that there are lurkers and while they might not speak up, they can be influenced and they take those thoughts out into the world to perpetuate.

Personally, I know that President Putin wouldn't stoop to stupid ads like that, but there are people who think he is the devil incarnate and they could get suckered easily.  That is why I asked you for a link, so that they could see that he didn't do that.


----------



## Debby (Nov 5, 2015)

Ex CIA analyst turned activist talks about how ridiculous it is to expect Putin to believe 'serial liar' John Kerry.  His words, not mine.







The American people and indeed the West (my country included) have 'bought the swamp', think they 'own the bridge'....in other words the scam artists have won....up til now. People need to hear what the truth is and it ain't on CNN or Fox or CBC or.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2015)

Debby said:


> There are some folks who believe the bull crap that is current propaganda QS.  So when you post something like that, you further cement that attitude.  This is a serious issue, world safety is the potential victim and I think it's absolutely necessary to speak truth.  One thing I have learned after years of being on various forums, is that there are lurkers and while they might not speak up, they can be influenced and they take those thoughts out into the world to perpetuate.
> 
> Personally, I know that President Putin wouldn't stoop to stupid ads like that, but there are people who think he is the devil incarnate and they could get suckered easily.  That is why I asked you for a link, so that they could see that he didn't do that.



You mean like YOU have been suckered into believing the United States is the "devil incarnate".???? 

Again  seriously??   It's a Meme...  a Joke... everyone with an ounce of sense knows that Debby..  Trust me..  No one believes Putin rides wild bears bare chested..  Just lighten up and learn to laugh a little...  You'll live longer and be able to spew your anti-American venom for many years to come... Wouldn't that be wonderful?  lol!!


----------



## Fern (Nov 5, 2015)

It's a great ad, real or not. When did he change from being the devil incarnate.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2015)

It's not an ad.... It wasn't in the Washington post....  It is a meme taken from "google images".... it's a joke... it's not real...   a JOKE..... omg....


----------

